# Anybody got ECA (WES) done from Kurukshetra University



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is it mandatory to first get the form stamped by College and then by University? Any recent experience with Kurukshetra University for B.Tech.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A B.Tech is not normally considered the same as a B.A. here in Canada as a B.Tech is a lesser degree.


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

BTech a lesser degree than BA??
Are u serious!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Yoeman said:


> BTech a lesser degree than BA??
> Are u serious!!



Of course I am serious. A Bachelor of Technology is a lesser degree than a Bachelor of Arts/Bachelor of Science/Bachelor of Engineering/etc.


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

colchar said:


> Of course I am serious. A Bachelor of Technology is a lesser degree than a Bachelor of Arts/Bachelor of Science/Bachelor of Engineering/etc.


Now u say Bachelor of Arts and Bachelor of Engineering is same but not B.Tech :confused2:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Yoeman said:


> Now u say Bachelor of Arts and Bachelor of Engineering is same but not B.Tech :confused2:



Yes, why is that so difficult to understand?

A B.Tech, which is a Bachelor of Technology, is a lesser degree than a Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Science, Bachelor of Engineering, etc.

Here in Canada tech programs, which led to the B.Tech degree, are less rigorous than the full academic programs that lead to a B.A./B.Sc./B.Eng/etc.

I worked in academia here for a decade so am very familiar with the various degrees and how they are classed.


----------



## rahulpras (Feb 24, 2015)

colchar said:


> Yes, why is that so difficult to understand?
> 
> A B.Tech, which is a Bachelor of Technology, is a lesser degree than a Bachelor of Arts, Bachelor of Science, Bachelor of Engineering, etc.
> 
> ...


While Colchar maybe be right about the technical differences between the two degrees, he/she clearly is not relating the question to its intended purpose here. 

An ECA will certainly evaluate a BTECH degree as a bachelors degree which is all that's required for this process, provided of course that their other criteria a for the institution etc are met. You needn't worry about that. Of course they have a set of guidelines about how documents are supposed to be sent and these need to be met. 
If you're having trouble getting the docs sent from your university, look at WES as an ECA as they allow you to send the docs to them as long as they're sealed etc( they have a criteria for this in their website)

Just some information unrelated to the immigration process - there is technical difference between the two degrees, but no practical difference, BTECH holders are employed world over as engineers and research fellows much the same way as BENG holders. This is a completely moot and irrelevant point in any real life discussion, more suited to quora.com than this forum.

As for BSc and BA degree, well these aren't engineering degrees, but bachelor degrees all the same and if they meet the ECA criteria they will be evaluated as such.

So relax and figure out how you need to get the papers validated by your university.


----------

